
Remember Occupy Wall Street? Probably Not - shellybanjo
http://qz.com/421817/remember-occupy-wall-street-probably-not/
======
pdkl95
I personally know a number of people who are going to be spending the next
$BIGNUM years _in jail_ fighting a list of made up charges.

A lot of the rest of occupy (at least in some areas) met some nasty strong-arm
tactics. In Oakland, it is hard to get any protest at all going now without
cops (without uniform) showing up to smash ATMs[1] and similar attempts to
discredit the protest with false flag tactics.

Occupy was a wild success for one reason above all: the protesters
successfully shifted the public debate into the proper class-warfare
discussion they should have been having 20 years earlier. Unfortunately, when
you land a successful hit on your enemy, they tend to fight back. So it's true
that a lot of people probably don't remember Occupy; attention spans are
distressingly short, of course, and there are several reasons for that, but
the alrgest - and most important - reason you don't hear much about Occupy
these days is thanks to the modern equivalent of COINTELPRO. The Church
Committee never really finished shutting that program down, and just like
"Total Information Awareness", it is clear some programs were rebranded and
shoved into neighboring departments.

[1] to name just one example:
[http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/Undercover-cops-
outed-...](http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/Undercover-cops-outed-
attacked-at-Oakland-5951011.php)

------
skidoo
Improving economy, bountiful jobs and rising wages? HN accepts links from the
Twilight Zone now?

------
fatjokes
Remember the Tea Party? Probably Not

